# Assistance and suggestions!



## Tosco (Oct 1, 2017)

Hi all,

I'm new to this and was hoping I might be able to get some direction. I've always loved the soundtrack to the film 'Waking Life' by Richard Linklater, and have expanded into the back catalogue of the Tosco Tango Orchestra who composed the soundtrack. I believe it is contemporary Argentinian tango music, but I'm really keen to find similar works that I might enjoy, or better yet, be pointed in the direction of live recitals of similar music (I'm in London).

This is a link to the soundtrack: 




If anyone has a moment to listen to this and feels that they might be able to suggest something similar, I'd really appreciate it! It doesn't have to be really specific; even just a general area to explore, or work from an entirely different area if it shares a similar tone, etc. I'm particularly interested in seeing work like this performed live, so examples of places where I might be able to do that in London would be really brilliant.

Thank you for any help!
Joe


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Try Astor Piazzolla.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Perhaps this helps:

https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Category:Music_of_Argentina?uselang=nl#mw-subcategories


----------

